# Bee Feeding Question



## farmer rog (Jul 14, 2006)

I have been feeding my hives corn syrup up until today. I was talking to a old bee guy and he told me he is feeding sugar water because there is nothing much for them to find with this drought. I told him I had some corn syrup left over from this spring feeding that I was giving them. He told me not to give them corn syrup now because the honey produced by using it will get hard in the frames and the bees won't be able to retrieve the honey. And they will starve this winter. He also said I would not be able to extract any the honey, it will be to hard to come out. I am a new bee keeper and I have never heard of this. Is his info correct or is he all wet?????????

Thanks 

Rog


----------



## farmer rog (Jul 14, 2006)

Can anybody give me a answer? I need to know if I should not feed corn syrup in the summer? Also what problems it can cause.
Thanks
Rog


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

I've never heard of that, but never used corn syrup either! Did you use it this past spring? If so did you have any trouble extracting honey afterward? Sorry I can't help, but I would be interested in hearing the results of this. I would say stick with sugar water, or if you want to experiment use the corn syrup and see how hard it is to extract later. Around here even in the drought we have alot of clover blooming, so feeding isnt necessary. If you use the corn syrup, please report back to us after you extract the honey and let us know the results of things, if it is not a good idea to use it. 

To a certain extent he may be right, because during summer drought the honey produced is likely to be lower in moisture, so it will be stickier. During wet times the honey will be more watery (higher plant moisture). Whether the corn syrup will affect that I don't know.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

He's talking granulation. Corn syrup is prone to it, but honey and sugar syrup can do the same thing in the comb. The bees can still use it in winter.


----------



## PatR (Jan 5, 2007)

I only feed sugar water, but I stop feeding during the honey flow period. I want pure honey. After I extract, I will start feeding again. I have also heard not to feed corn syrup. Maybe if you watered it down the bees could handle it better.


----------



## fastbackpony (Aug 30, 2006)

I am new to the beekeeping thing. My brother and I were buying some equipment and he asked about using molasses. My dad many years ago had kept bees, but with little success, and he had fed the old sorgum molasses. Anyway when my brother asked about it, the lady was shocked and said absolutely not ! ! only sugar and water - never never anything else. She didn't say exactly why . . . . but i have wondered if, corn syrup is more of a vegatable, like the molasses is, from a plant source - that is unable to be refined in the PURE way that cane sugar is. Maybe its just not good for their digestion. The pollen in flowers isn't comparable nutrionally to veggies, or fruits is it ? ?

i'm so new to this - i'm hoping it doesn't sound too stupid


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Well I'm totally new, too, as you know. From what I've read, though, that molasses and brown sugar have something in them that is toxic to bees - maybe the minerals? At any rate, both are bad for bees.

Molasses comes from the same place table sugar does. It's just what's left over after the sugar is refined.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Your question is quite reasonable and thoughtful.

Essentially, table sugar (sucrose) is quite close to nectar, which makes it a very good bee food. 

Molasses and others tend to contain a lot of "gunk" that can make bees sick.

Corn syrup is glucose, which is less than ideal for bees. 

IMO, it's false economy to cut corners on feeding bees.


----------



## farmer rog (Jul 14, 2006)

OK i now understand. I was told to use corn syrup by a bee person who is a wholeseller. I still had a lot left so I just kept on using it. No more.
Thank you for you info.

Roger


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

There are several people in my local bee club who use corn syrup with great success...personally I've never used it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Were you told High Frutose Corn Syrup? Miss understood and are useing straight corn syrup?
We use straight corn syrup in our candy board recipe.

 Al


----------



## farmer rog (Jul 14, 2006)

I was told to use High Frutose Corn Syrup which I bought from a bee supplier.
They sell it by the barrel. 
Thanks
Rog


----------



## rmaster14145 (Mar 14, 2007)

i never feed mine and i have no problems :baby04: 

rm


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Some of you may find this feeding study of interest. Look hard at the LT50 line in the chart at the bottom, particularly if you think high fructose corn syrup is just as good as table sugar.

http://www.beesource.com/pov/usda/apidologie1978.htm


----------

